# Rose Cindy and Benny



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

here our Ros and Cindy and Benny all growing soooooooo fsat now bless them rose and Cindy are sister and they 14 weeks old and Benny is 13 weeks old all coming on great 








Rose








Cindy








Benny


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

great pic's...

they're gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous and oh soo cute


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

cute or what


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are scrummy


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks every one I so pleased with how they all coming on mind they getting little moneys now ha-ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW - they are impressive!


----------

